# Scenic Arran



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Just a few pics of one of my favourite places - Arran, which can be a bit bleak, but when its nice there are some spectacular views....





































Enjoy,

Ian


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Like 1st photo. Did you setup those stones?


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

chocko said:


> Like 1st photo. Did you setup those stones?


No, I found them like that. There is a place on the coast near Blackwaterfoot where people have created hundreds of these piles, but this one was particularly attractive & daringly placed. Took 2 pictures, 1 colour, the other B&W. Colour one is nice but I prefer the starkness of this version.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice and I learned something today!









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isle_of_Arran


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> Very nice and I learned something today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've :read: all that? :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

>


This is my fav.:thumbsup:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Ticker said:


> >
> 
> 
> This is my fav.:thumbsup:


Thanks, the sea looks slightly strange but this picture is completely untouched - straight off the memory card.


----------

